# Bela Bartok bluebeard catle



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay guys here a *simple question *what is Bela's Bartók ''bluebeard castle'' best version?.
Who interpreted this better who master this opera better?.When i heard an extract on YouTube it made me want to get it, sound quite fantastic and im not especially keen on opera normally.

that all folks :tiphat:

P.s sorry for behing so lame and doeing a typo in the title of my blog i ment castle notcatle of course


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Met's with Jessye Norman was wonderful, though on wishes she had a good high C for the climax of the opera.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think that Ludwig and Berry with Kertesz (Decca) have been bettered! Very idiomatic!










/ptr


----------

